# Screw Carefully



## Rob Fisher (25/3/14)

Just a tip for all those lucky enough to own a Nautilus.

Don't be in a hurry to fill the tank and rush off... sit down and do it slowly and with precision otherwise you will end up with 5ml of valuable juice all over yourself and the desk and everywhere else...

If you just remove the bottom of the tank on the MOD gently like I normally do and then fill the tank and put the base back on all is well... but if you rush it and don't get the coil lined up nice and straight it jams... then you rush and end up unscrewing other parts of the tank with the resultant damn fine mess. Grrrr...

I wouldn't have minded so much if it was kak juice but it was pure VM Menthol Ice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chop007 (25/3/14)

Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, man that was the funniest thing ever. Not your post but the name you gave it..."Screw Carefully" oh my hat, I just had to click on it to see what it was about. Brilliant Rob, your a legend. 

It is like...Eish, what happens when you don't "Screw Carefully"?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

Chop007 said:


> Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, man that was the funniest thing ever. Not your post but the name you gave it..."Screw Carefully" oh my hat, I just had to click on it to see what it was about. Brilliant Rob, your a legend.
> 
> It is like...*Eish, what happens when you don't "Screw Carefully"?*


You leak juices.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/3/14)

Bwahahahahaha @ Matthee that answer is just hilarious. ..the people on this forum never cease to crack me up

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin (26/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just a tip for all those lucky enough to own a Nautilus ...



Good advice even if you don't, Rob!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

